# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Πρόβλημα με το Schaub Lorenz "20398"

## DjChris

Καλησπέρα,

Πριν αρκετό καιρό είχα αγοράσει το dvd player της Schaub Lorenz "20398" όπου λειτουργούσε κανονικά μέχρι πρότινος. Όμως το τελευταίο διάστημα αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα καθώς δεν ανάβει καθόλου εκτός από το ενδεικτικό led λειτουργίας του. Τι λέτε να έχει καεί;

Σας επισυνάπτω και μια φωτογραφία με το εσωτερικό του.


Την βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ! 
Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων!

----------


## spiroscfu

Για φέρε ποιο κοντά αυτόν.
Capture.JPG

----------


## DjChris

dvd_player.jpgΟρίστε, στην πλακέτα από κάτω δεν φαίνονται σημάδια ότι είναι καμένο.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

όντως έχει  πρόβλημα  εκείνος  που  τσέκαρες  άλλαξε  επίσης  και  τους  άλλους  2  αριστερά  έρχονται  καινούρια  απο  το  κουτί  με  παρόμοιο  πρόβλημα  470uf είναι  και  οι  άλλοι  2  100uf

----------


## DjChris

Λοιπόν σήμερα αντικατέστησα ότι είπατε και δουλεύει! Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αν  και βλέπω ότι έχει ένα θέμα με το πορτάκι του που δεν κλείνει/ανοίγει  καλά καθώς κολλάει.. αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα όσα DVDs/CDs προσπάθησα να  κάνει αναπαραγωγή να πετάει μήνυμα που λέει "Δ/Υ δίσκος" αν και λέει  "Φόρτωση" και φαίνεται να γυρνάει λίγο.. κάποια λύση;  :Smile:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

από  την  κάτω πλευρά του  cd έχει  ένα διακόπτη  τον  λεγόμενο  φόρτωσης  ρίχτον  spray  επαφής  και  άλλαξε  τον  ιμάντα  που  είναι  δίπλα

----------


## A-tech

> Αν  και βλέπω ότι έχει ένα θέμα με το πορτάκι του που δεν κλείνει/ανοίγει  καλά καθώς κολλάει.. αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα όσα DVDs/CDs προσπάθησα να  κάνει αναπαραγωγή να πετάει μήνυμα που λέει "Δ/Υ δίσκος" αν και λέει  "Φόρτωση" και φαίνεται να γυρνάει λίγο.. κάποια λύση;


Φαίνεται πως και η κεφαλή έχει φθαρεί, καθάρισε τον φακό της με μια μπατονέτα εμποτισμένη με AZAX. Αν δεν διαβάζει πάλι τα δισκάκια τότε θέλει αντικατάσταση.

----------


## giannhsitia

το drive εχει ενα μοτερ που κινει την κεφαλη. ξεκολα τα καλοδια του απο την πλακετα για να μην κανεις καμια ζημια,και βγαλε την ασφαλια που συγκρατη το μεγαλο γραναζι στο αξονα που κινει το laser, και βγαλτο εντελος! βαλε στα καλοδια του μοτερ ταση 5V για 10 λεπτα και μετα ανεστρεψε τα καλοδια και ξαναβαλε παλη ταση οστε να γυριζει απο την αντιθετη πλευρα το μοτερ! αυτο το κανουμε γιατι πολλες φορες αυτο το μοτερ κολαει, και τραβαει πολυ ρευμα με αποτελεσμα να σταματαει να προσπαθει το η κεφαλη να διαβασει, αυτο το παθαινει γιατι κανει πολυ μικρη περιστροφη κατα την μετακινηση του laser.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> το drive εχει ενα μοτερ που κινει την κεφαλη. ξεκολα τα καλοδια του απο την πλακετα για να μην κανεις καμια ζημια,και βγαλε την ασφαλια που συγκρατη το μεγαλο γραναζι στο αξονα που κινει το laser, και βγαλτο εντελος! βαλε στα καλοδια του μοτερ ταση 5V για 10 λεπτα και μετα ανεστρεψε τα καλοδια και ξαναβαλε παλη ταση οστε να γυριζει απο την αντιθετη πλευρα το μοτερ! αυτο το κανουμε γιατι πολλες φορες αυτο το μοτερ κολαει, και τραβαει πολυ ρευμα με αποτελεσμα να σταματαει να προσπαθει το η κεφαλη να διαβασει, αυτο το παθαινει γιατι κανει πολυ μικρη περιστροφη κατα την μετακινηση του laser.




σωστά  έχεις  δίκιο,  όσο  για  λέιζερ  που  γράφει  ο  φίλος  σε  συσκευές  που  παίζουν  καθημερινά  σε  πολυκαταστήματα  τέτοια  βλάβη  δεν  βγάλανε  ακόμα  να  πούμε  ότι   η  αλλαγή  λέιζερ  δεν  είναι  κάτι  απλό  έγώ  που  έχω  service  σε  επαγγελματικά  pioneer
για  να  ρυθμιστή  το  λειζερ  παρ΄όλα  τα  μηχανήματα  και  βοηθήματα  που  έχω  είναι  δύσκολη  η  ευθυγράμμιση

----------


## spiroscfu

Εγώ βάζω για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα λίγο μεγαλύτερη τάση στο spindle (ορθή και ανάστροφη),
όσο  για το laser η ποιο απλή ρύθμιση είναι με παλμογράφο στην έξοδο της  φωτοδιόδου (RFO) και ρυθμίζουμε την ισχύ του laser (LD) με το  ποτενσιόμετρο 
μέχρι να πάρουμε μια καθαρή eye pattern στο μέγιστο περίπου πλάτος της.

πχ.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34220
η αριστερή είναι ok η δεξιά παραμορφωμένη

----------

